# Pokemon Battle Videos.



## GMF (Aug 8, 2014)

A thread completely dedicated to posting Battle videos. Whether they be from the games or Showdown or from wherever. If you have any old or new battles you think is worth sharing then go ahead. 

To start off:

*VC6W - WWWW - WWW9 - WQYY* 

*ZHRG - WWWW - WWW9 - WWRR2*

This was my first time playing "Rating Special". It was weird playing with no items. Made a huge mistake by using Knock off on a certain pokemon (cause no items).


*Spoiler*: _Spoil alert - first battle_ 



 On the first battle I think I could of won at the end if I would of switched out my Mamoswine when that Staraptor used Close Combat. But I stopped thinking. I also kin...da derped against Druddigon. 




Edit: *RXHW - WWWW - WWW9 - WQYA*


----------



## Narukage (Aug 14, 2014)

GMF said:


> A thread completely dedicated to posting Battle videos. Whether they be from the games or Showdown or from wherever. If you have any old or new battles you think is worth sharing then go ahead.
> 
> To start off:
> 
> ...



That was honestly the first time I've seen a Rating Special battle. But all-and-all I thought you did really good. Your other battles were fun to watch too 

I had a really good battle against a Trick Room team that had me nervous at several parts of the battle. I'm just learning how to play competitive so go easy on me

*ANAW-WWWW-WWW9-5WHA*

And my second Pokemon X Battle I have to share is a Battle Spot battle I had awhile back. My Smeargle (PuffPuffPass) and Scrafty (Soulja Gurl) put the finest of work in 

*ULGW-WWWW-WWW9-5WJ7*

And the last battle is a Pokemon Showdown battle I had where I made a few mistakes but, once again, my Scrafty pulls threw!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Look at all the pretty armor.




Any critiques, criticism, and advice are gladly welcomed!


----------



## GMF (Aug 16, 2014)

Narukage said:


> That was honestly the first time I've seen a Rating Special battle. But all-and-all I thought you did really good. Your other battles were fun to watch too
> 
> I had a really good battle against a Trick Room team that had me nervous at several parts of the battle. I'm just learning how to play competitive so go easy on me
> 
> ...



Late reply, sorry. Odd this thread didn't show up in my subscriptions. 

Well I couldn't go hard on you anyway. If you could see my loss record.  Trust me I'm not a good battler. 

First battle, I thought it was weird that his Escavalier went for swords dance when his dusclops got sent away by whirlwind. I'm guessing you tricked the Reuniclus into coming out. Nice. 

Second battle, wow it's been a long time since I've seen Smeargle on Battlespot.  Didn't expect the Poison move. I'm guessing most Scrafty's have those.  

Final one, close call with that Clefable.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GMF (Aug 16, 2014)

I had no clue.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2014)

not a problem, shows people are still interested in replay video's


----------



## Narukage (Aug 16, 2014)

GMF said:


> Late reply, sorry. Odd this thread didn't show up in my subscriptions.
> 
> Well I couldn't go hard on you anyway. If you could see my loss record.  Trust me I'm not a good battler.
> 
> ...



It's all good  And my win/loss record isn't impressive either. I think Im 7/12 on Battle Spot Rankings 

Lol that was practically the only thing my Skarmory could've done. I got really lucky.

All the Scrafty's I've seen have Iron Head, but Poison Jab is just as effective for it's purpose! But then again I hardly run into any online.

My scrafty is maxed out in HP and Attack with Assault Vest. I figured he could've taken atleast one hit  But I didn't calculate anything, so I'm just guessing.

But something I forgot to include in my old post was how good is your Felicity? (I forget the name of the pokemon) It surprised me when it beat the Azumarill (Toxic? What?) and Yanmega.


 I really should use search more. This thread could probably be merged then, right?


----------



## GMF (Aug 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> not a problem, shows people are still interested in replay video's



I've subscribed to the other thread. If I have anything I think is worth posting I'll go there now. 



Narukage said:


> It's all good  And my win/loss record isn't impressive either. I think Im 7/12 on Battle Spot Rankings



Could just be bad luck. 



> Lol that was practically the only thing my Skarmory could've done. I got really lucky.



Well, whatever works. 



> All the Scrafty's I've seen have Iron Head, but Poison Jab is just as effective for it's purpose! But then again I hardly run into any online.



Come to think of it I haven't seen Scrafty on Battle spot either.  



> My scrafty is maxed out in HP and Attack with Assault Vest. I figured he could've taken atleast one hit  But I didn't calculate anything, so I'm just guessing.



Oh so it wasn't luck, I thought you survived a 4x move without using anything.  I don't do calcs. I breed, I ev train, slap on an item I think is good then I'm ready to go (that could be why I lose but whatever). 



> But something I forgot to include in my old post was how good is your Felicity? (I forget the name of the pokemon) It surprised me when it beat the Azumarill (Toxic? What?) and Yanmega.



It's great to have all these multi-hit moves (for focus sash and flinches since it has king's rock) but at the same I'm always running into the things that resist, plus the accuracy on two of the multi-hit moves combined with my luck. 

*So the thread can die out. I suggest we stop talking here. *

If you ever want to battle at some point send me a vm or something. I like to think I at least do better in 6 v 6. On BS I get rekt.  But I won't be on for the rest of the day since I'm heading off somewhere in a few minutes.


----------

